# best ovulation kits?



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 
I'm not sure if im in the right place, was gonna post in ttc naturally but already have two children (ds after lots of fertility tx and dd natural miracle) and didnt want to upset anyone in that section cos my question is about tyrng for another. 

DH and I have been trying naturally since dd born 2 years ago but with no success. Dh only wants to carry on tryng for another 6 months or so and then give up.  i would love another so really want to give it the best go. 

I have been looking at ovulation kits and cant work out which is the best. Amazon are selling pee sticks really cheap from a company called one step and they test 20mIU. Has anyone used them. We are broke so dont want to spend the amount clear blue charge if these are the same thng but if they are rubbish obviously dont want to base my last chance at no 3 on somethng that isnt accurate. 

Any advice would be great. 

Thanks lades.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Do you have regular periods?

The only reason I ask is that I am trying naturally before we use our frozen embies in July/August and I purchased the digital clear blue OPK with 20 test sticks. It was £30.00, but I started testing on day 12 and then my smiley ovulation face came up on day 13, so I still have 18 test sticks left.  I know that £30.00 is a lot, but I reckon this could last me about 6 months.

Perhaps look at customer reviews on the Amazon website, they are normally very helpful.

Good luck
x


----------



## jojo29 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi,
I am a big fan of OPKs and have them to thank for my two babies. I have used a variety and have found they all did the job. If you have a lloyds chemist near you then they do some of their own brand and they worked fine with me and are cheap. Also, boots occasionally has BOGOFF on the expensive ones, making them good value. I found you get to know your body well after a few months and usually only used one or two each month as I knew the signs I was starting to get to ovulation. 
I think it is great you are trying for another. I really want to try for a third, my two have a similiary age gap looking at your signature, but I am really nervous about what work would say as I have a good job and took 9 months off with DD1 and went back pregnant with DS1 and have only just gone back after 9 months off with him so I feel I should wait another year or so before trying for another, it can't come quick enough tho!
Good luck
jojox


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi thanks you for your replies.

Stacey yes i do have regular periods but judging by when i got pregnant with dd i dont think i can be ovulating in the mddle of the month so want to test thru most of the month. I looked at the amazon reviews and they are mostly good but some bad. So think I willl try lloyds as Jojo has suggested. Jojo i can completely understand your concerns re work, i was in the same position but left after dd, partly because i wanted to try for a 3rd and knew i could never do that to them again. I did feel particularly bad because i actually got pregnant with my ds just as i started the job so im sure they thought i was taking the p**** but actually cos we tried for so many years i couldnt have predicted it nor that i would have then had my miracle dd after! never mind hopefully they dont hold it against me. 

good luck both of you and thanks again for the advice

luc


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

tesco they are cheap and better than the clearblue in my opiniion


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, what about charting your basal body temp? That will only cost you a digital thermometer ( if u don't already have one) and a chart which u can download for free from the net? 

I must admit i didn't like the really cheap dip stick opks but do like clearblue. Have just bought a box of 20 digital ones which come with the reader from boots,com for £40 and I got points! 

Also, if you think you ovulate late (I do too) don't start testing till later. 

Good luck x


----------

